# Sibling advice



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Not sure really of anyone can help but I am looking for some advice.

Four weeks ago a sibling of my son was born same BF different BM. We were told of this pregnancy during one of our reviews at which the IRO stated it was a high chance the baby would be removed given BF history and that the BM of baby having mental health issues and was known herself to SS. As of yet we have had no information regards the child we know the baby has been born through unofficial source but that's it. Our question is does our son have a right to know anything about his sibling as in name etc and what has or is happening with them, we have asked his social worker and she has told us she doesn't know anything therefore should we be contacting the IRO or is that a no go. We also have an issue in that letterbox has still not been set up we haven't even seen an agreement and AO was granted in May of this year so not sure we should be mentioning this to IRO too.

Not sure anyone can help or advise but didn't know where else to ask.

Moo x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I think that unless the child is taken into care and there's an adoption plan then you won't know at this stage. Would you be looking at applying to have the child live with you?


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Hi Moobags - we are in a similar situation although a few months behind you. Our LO's  BM is pregnant again (different BF). We were told this by LOs SW and have since spoken to our SW about it. We've been told that since the information is an important part of LO's story, we will be kept informed. They said that we would know the outcome of the parenting assessment they have when she is about 7 months pregnant and what the plan is from there. I think you should be asking to know officially that the child has been born and where he is living as this is something your LO would want to know. It's not good enough (in my opinion!) for your SW just to say she knows nothing. She can easily contact the team who will know. Good luck! Will be interested to hear how it turns out xxx


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

Beachgirl I contact our children's social worker and she was the one who said she didn't know I have asked three times but to no avail which is why I thought about contacting the IRO from what I have been told on AUK because the AO has been granted our son has no rights to the information.

Moo x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's a hard one isn't it. Plus if the adoptive family wouldn't want to do contact then maybe telling your son about a sibling might not be in his interest. I've known of children who weren't told about siblings as they would be too upset not knowing/seeing if this child is ok...does that make sense?


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Perfect senses suspect that this won't be the last sibling so sad for the children involved.

Moo x


----------

